
Farmers and Apple Fight Over the Toolbox - sinak
http://time.com/4828099/farmers-and-apple-fight-over-the-toolbox/
======
FormFollowsFunc
I needed to replace the battery in my MacBook Air. My local authorized Apple
repair shop said it would take a week. I couldn't do without my laptop for a
week so I bought the battery online and replaced it myself in 5 minutes. Apple
is obviously not making laptops for professionals if it thinks users can be
without their laptops for a week. It might be quicker in countries that have
an Apple store and not just a European headquarters.

